# How To Mulch Your Vegetable Garden



## [email protected]_tool_shed (Jul 5, 2012)

Interesting post indeed! It is very helpful page. I also mulch my vegetable garden. I really find it a good weed control. Thanks!


----------



## Shannon2 (Jul 10, 2012)

I really appreciated this article. We lost two Bradford Pear trees in a storm lately and have a yard full of dead tree branches. I was considering using the leaves as mulch in the garden. Now I think I'm going to go for it. Thanks!


----------

